# Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen



## Nordlichtangler

Hallo! #h 

Ich habe da mal die aufgekommene Frage, ob die im Big-Game-Fishing üblichen Line-Classes in lbs mit denen der Carprods (irgendwie) vergleichbar sind. 
Die Karpfenruten werden in der Belastung bis zum senkrecht herunterdrücken der Rutenspitze gemessen, die 3 lbs heißen dann 3 angehängte engl.pounds und entsprechende Kg.
Das hat nichts mit der Schnur zu tun, und die Werte lassen sich wenigstens Näherungsweise auch in Wurfgesichte (=WG) umrechen, mit 30g WG pro lbs.

Gibt es solche Zusammenhänge bei den Big-Game-Ruten auch, oder werden die ganz anders festgelegt? |kopfkrat


----------



## BarschAngler1991

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Habe diese Frage ja auch an dich gestellt, 
aber soweit ich jetzt weiß (danke Hardi), haben diese Ruten kein Wurfgewicht. Da man mit diesen nicht wirft sondern sie entweder vertikal hinablässt, oder schleppt. Falls ein Wg angegeben ist, beschreibt dieses das Gewicht der Montage, aber es ist kein Wurfgewicht....
Ich hoffe das stimmt so, falls nicht bitte ich um verbesserung!


----------



## Feeder-Freak

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

So ahbe ich es auch immer verstanden.
Denn wer ausser irgenwelchen Super-Muskel-Typen :q kann mit  einer  Montage  von  einem Kilo gescheit  werfen.  Zumal die se Big-Game Ruten  ja  auch nicht die längsten sind.


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Die Lbs.-Angaben bei BG-Ruten geben lediglich die           
 empfohlene Schnurstärke wieder.Mit dem WG oder
 der Belastungskurve hat das nichts zu tun.


 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Bei der IGFA kann man Schnüre gegen Gebühr testen lassen, soviel ergab kurzes Websuchen schonmal. Ein Test muß ja nach irgendwas erfolgen, sogar eine Klassifizierung die einem Kriterium bedarf. 
Wenn es die Halbauslastung wäre, käme das mit dem Verfahren bei den Carprods gleich.

Interessant ist das:
www.igfa.org/BookRule2004.pdf


----------



## BarschAngler1991

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Was ich auf der Siete nicht ganz verstehe ist, was bedeutet diese max. Line class bei den Fischarten? Grob kann ich mir das ja denken, aber so ganz genau blick ich da nicht durch.


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Oje, oje, so viele Fragen aufeinmal ! |supergri |supergri 

Die max. Leinenklasse für Fischarten, soll eine gewisse
Sportlichkeit gewährleisten. Also keine Rotaugen (Roache)
mit 50er Schnur. (30 Lbs.)

Die Schnurklassenangabe bei Big Game Ruten hat tatsächlich 
nichts mit Wurfgewichten zu tun, da mit diesen Ruten nicht geworfen wird.
Sehr wohl aber mit Aktion ! Normalerweise werden die Bremsen der 
Multirollen auf 25 - 30 % der Angegebenen Schnurtragkraft eingestellt,
das ist der Bereich in dem die Rute Aktion zeigen soll.
z.B. bei einer 50 Lbs. Schnur, Bremse auf 12 - 15 Pfund eingestellt.
Eine 50 Lbs. Rute hat dann noch Reserven. Eine 30 lbs. Rute ist schon
sehr hoch belastet und eine 80 Lbs. Rute bewegt sich noch gar nicht.  :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: 

Alles sehr einfach, oder ????

Gruss
Reinhold


----------



## BarschAngler1991

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Schon, jetzt wo du es sagst, nur wie messe ich die Bremskraft?


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Mit einer Federzugwaage.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## BarschAngler1991

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Danke, d.h. bei einer 20 lbs Rute wären das um die 6-7 Pfund.


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Ganz genau !

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## BarschAngler1991

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Kriegt man eine solche Federzugwaage irgendwo in einem normalen Laden oder nur im Angelgeschäft?


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Meine sind aus Amerika.

Ich weiß ehrlich nicht wo die du bei uns bekommst,
in den normalen Anglergeschäften eher nicht.
Vieleicht in Baumärkten ? Muß ich selbst mal schauen.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Man kann die Bremskraft aber auch mit einer "normalen" Waage festlegen. Ist dann zwar nicht auf das Gramm genau, funktioniert aber trotzdem.


----------



## FischDose

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Hier nen haiteck drag ckecker von bouz
http://store.yahoo.co.jp/bluewater/etc-bouz-1015.html
Rolf


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Hallo Rolf,

mein lieber Mann, das ist ja schon die Luxusausführung.
Alle Achtung, würde mir auch gefallen.

Hallo Kai,

meist du mit einer normalen Waage, die Fischwaagen aus Angelgeschäften ?
Abgesehen von ihrer Ungenauigkeit, fehlt ihnen die Markierung
bei welcher Zugkraft sie denn Schnur freigegeben haben.
Das ist bei etlichen Rollen am Morgen vor einer Ausfahrt schon eine 
schöne Sache. Wenn du das dann bei Cartertackle machst, hast du die 
Bootsbesatzung für den Rest des Tages voll auf deiner Seite !! :vik: 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## BarschAngler1991

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Gibt bei Askari (Keine Werbung!) welche für ca. 2€ Sind natürlich ganz einfache Federwaagen, ob die was taugen?!


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hallo! #h
> 
> Ich habe da mal die aufgekommene Frage, ob die im Big-Game-Fishing üblichen Line-Classes in lbs mit denen der Carprods (irgendwie) vergleichbar sind.
> Die Karpfenruten werden in der Belastung bis zum senkrecht herunterdrücken der Rutenspitze gemessen, die 3 lbs heißen dann 3 angehängte engl.pounds und entsprechende Kg.
> Das hat nichts mit der Schnur zu tun, und die Werte lassen sich wenigstens Näherungsweise auch in Wurfgesichte (=WG) umrechen, mit 30g WG pro lbs.
> 
> Gibt es solche Zusammenhänge bei den Big-Game-Ruten auch, oder werden die ganz anders festgelegt? |kopfkrat



 Also, die IGFA Regeln dokumentieren nur einige Maße an den Ruten.
  Die Dimension Biegeverhalten ist davon unberührt.

  Das ist auch der Grund warum von dem ev. gleichem Hersteller Ruten mit ganz unterschiedlichen Biegeverhalten angeboten werden.

  Die Regel findet Ihr hier http://www.igfa.org/BookRule2004.pdf

  Kann Kai ja, wenn es rechtlich nicht juckt, bei Gelegenheit mal oben festtackern.

  Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch

*Lbs-Rutenklassen beim Big Game!?!*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Kann Kai ja, wenn es rechtlich nicht juckt, bei Gelegenheit mal oben festtackern.
> 
> Gernot #h



Das kann ich gerne machen, habe dafür den Threadname mal etwas abgeändert.


----------



## BarschAngler1991

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Laut der Seite wäre für einen Waller die maximale Line Class 130 Lbs. D.h. extrem starke Ruten. Was meint ihr wieviel LBS so eine -400gr Wallerrute hat? 30lbs? 50lbs? oder gar mehr?
Lg Chris


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Ich hab das gerade mal getestet.
Also bei Rollen hab ich die 330 GTI getestet von penn.
also bremse dicht und mal an die waage.knappe 6 kilo.dann gibt sie schnur frei.
finde ich ganz schön schwach.
dann ne tica taurus 4000 is bei 4 kilo ende.
dann ne 25lbs rute nahmenhaftens herstellern.schaffen so alle etwa 15 kilo bei schöner biegung.


was denkt ihr darüber?

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*



Seatrout schrieb:


> ...dann gibt sie schnur frei.
> finde ich ganz schön schwach.


In der Tat, bei Bremse dicht. |bigeyes |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden die Bremsen der
> Multirollen auf 25 - 30 % der Angegebenen Schnurtragkraft eingestellt,
> das ist der Bereich in dem die Rute Aktion zeigen soll.


Und diese Praxisdefinition von Marlin1 ist doch sogar anwendbar, verwertbar und  berechenbar, wenn man mal vereinfacht 33% = 1/3 der LineClass und das Aktion zeigen als kräftige Durchbiegung annimmt.


----------



## rhinefisher

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Hi! Ist ja nun schon was älter, aber vielleich für den ein od. anderen noch von Interesse. Es gibt die "85/85" Regel; wenn man die Rute wagerecht einspannt und mit 85% der Gewichtsklasse belastet, soll der Winkel den die Rute beschreibt ca. 85Grad betragen. Man kann also ungefähr sagen das eine 30lbs Rute 9-10 mal so stark ist wie eine 3lbs Karpfenrute ist.
Ich spreche allerdings von "richtigen" BG Ruten - bei so 20 Euro Teilen sieht das ganz anders aus.. .
Petri!


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Die IGFA Regeln haben sich wenig geändert und sind aber im Netz neu hinterlegt:

http://www.igfa.org/Fish/INTERNATIONAL-ANGLING-RULES.aspx

  E.  ROD

  1. Rods must comply with sporting ethics and customs. Considerable latitude is allowed in the choice of a rod, but rods giving the angler an unfair advantage will be disqualified. This rule is intended to eliminate the use of unconventional rods.

  2. The rod tip must be a minimum of 40 inches (101.6 cm) in length. The rod butt cannot exceed 27 inches (68.58 cm) in length. These measurements must be made from a point directly beneath the center of the reel.  A curved butt is measured in a straight line. When the rod butt is placed in a gimbal, the measurement from the center of the reel seat to the pivot point of the gimbal can be no more than 27 inches.  (The above measurements do not apply to surfcasting rods.)


  Das meint aber unter dem Strich nur das eine Rute mindestens 170,11 cm lang sein muss und dass sich der Mittelpunkt der Rolle sich nicht weiter als 68,58 cm vom Rutenende entfernt sein darf um einen Fang als IGFA-R Eintrag enden zu lassen.

  Das Biegeverhalten der Ruten bleibt damit weiterhin nicht berührt.

  by the way,

  Gernot #h


----------



## antonio

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

hier mal ne erklärung dazu

http://www.go-saltwater-fishing.com/fishing-rod-action.html#axzz1im5LLPF8

antonio


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*



antonio schrieb:


> hier mal ne erklärung dazu
> 
> http://www.go-saltwater-fishing.com/fishing-rod-action.html#axzz1im5LLPF8
> 
> antonio



 @ antonio

Das *erklärt* aber auch nix sorry, :m, leider...

Ich habe nur die  aktuellen Spielregeln der IFGA gepostet… 

  Was soll Dein Link erklären?


Gernot #h


----------



## antonio

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

das erklärt die eingangsfrage des themenstarters.

antonio


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Nun Antonio,

  bei aller Nachsicht erklärt dein Link leider nicht die Verhältnisse zwischen den IGFA-Regeln und dem englischen „lps“ System für Karpfenruten indem das Biegeverhalten durchaus berücksichtigt wird.

  In den IGFA-Regel sind nur die Hebelverhältnisse festgelegt.

  Also Geometrie für Anfänger.. 


  Ich finde, das ist ein guter Link von Dir um da mal anzusetzen…

  Wenn du mal Zeit hast, würde es mich freuen wenn das mal zusammen bringen kannst.

  Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Einschätzung Big-Game lbs-Rutenklassen*

Hier der aktuelle Link der IGFA:

http://www.igfa.org/Fish/INTERNATIONAL-ANGLING-RULES.aspx

Nur mal nachgepostet.

Muss ja nicht wirklich jeden betreffen.

 Tight Lines.. 


Gernot #h


----------

